# CHIA: Super Food



## dysaster (Apr 20, 2010)

THIS IS A REPOST, I ORIGINALLY POSTED IT ON "WILDERNESS SQUATTING" BUT IT FIT MORE THAN ONE SUBJECT.
For wilderness adventures I would recommend this, but for urban only people, itâ€™s not as necessary. 
Chia seeds are considered a â€œsuper foodâ€, because they are high in Omega-3 Fatty Acids and antioxidants among many other vitamins. Look it up if you want to know a more in depth description. I recommend this though because 1 pound of it is 30 servings, (1 serving = 15 grams = heaped tablespoon), so if youâ€™re in the wilderness and having trouble getting enough food this is a great back up. I would also recommend a 3 pound bag of rice, so now youâ€™ve added only 4 pounds to youâ€™re pack and you have a back up 30 meals that are nutritious. Chia needs to be soaked in water to get the full effect of it, so thatâ€™s why you bring the rice. You can mix it with just about anything. My dad puts it in his salsa and shakes.

Hereâ€™s an excerpt for the Wikipedia page:
Chia seed may be eaten raw as a dietary fiber and omega-3 supplement. Ground chia seed is sometimes added to pinole, a coarse flour made from toasted maize kernels. Chia seeds soaked in water or fruit juice is also often consumed and is known in Mexico as chia fresca. The soaked seeds are gelatinous in texture and are used in gruels, porridges and puddings. Ground chia seed is used in baked goods including breads, cakes and biscuits.
Chia sprouts are used in a similar manner as alfalfa sprouts in salads, sandwiches and other dishes. 
Where I am from (Coeur d'Alene, ID), there is a store called Pilgrims Market, also my dad said he found it at Super Supplements I think. Basically I would check health stores and organic stores.


----------

